# Fusion 360



## Johnboy (23 Apr 2016)

I have been playing around with Fusion 360 CAD which is free for personal use.

This video shows a bookcase design for manufacture on a CNC router.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZU_Jpyyc5M

Don't know why it jumps to the middle of the video!!

The software includes CAM and rendering as well.

No connection with Autodesk etc.

Loads of other youtube videos.

John


----------

